# emerge bez niektorych zaleznosci

## bizonek

Witam 

Potrzebuje zbudowac pawna paczke (snort) ktora chce mi przekompilowac tez iptables (w zasadzie przy worldzie chce jeszcze iproute) ktorych chcialbym aby jednak nie robil. Mam swoje zbudowane recznie i bardzo dobrze dzialajace czy mozna jakos oszukac Gentoo aby nie musial kompilowac ?

----------

## sebas86

 *bizonek wrote:*   

> mozna jakos oszukac Gentoo aby nie musial kompilowac ?

 

A nie działa to?:

```
emerge --nodeps ...
```

----------

## ch4os

albo package.provided

----------

## 13Homer

A dlaczego w ogóle chce kompilować? Może jest nowa wersja w portage albo zmieniły się flagi? Bez powodu przecież zainstalowanych pakietów nie kompiluje. Noo, chyba, że iptables masz zainstalowane spoza portage i emerge próbuje zainstalować je jako nowy pakiet.

Spróbuj zapodać tutaj emerge -pvt snort.

----------

## bizonek

wlasnie o to chodzi ze ja mam zainstalowane paczki iptables i iprouter osobno troszke to robie jeszcze ze slacka a akurat tu nie chcialem testowac ebuildow a teraz musze mu zrobic update i nie chce by mi gentoo kompilowal te dwa pakiety.

emerge --nodeps w tym przypadku zadziala ale nei jak bede chcial przebudowac swiat a chce dodac selinux wiec snort to tylko przykrywka do wiekszego pytania  :Wink: 

----------

## sebas86

 *bizonek wrote:*   

> wlasnie o to chodzi ze ja mam zainstalowane paczki iptables i iprouter osobno troszke to robie jeszcze ze slacka a akurat tu nie chcialem testowac ebuildow a teraz musze mu zrobic update i nie chce by mi gentoo kompilowal te dwa pakiety.

 

Ze Slacka? To może spróbuj zrobić do tego własne ebuildy oznaczone jako nowsze od tych w portage, ostatecznie możesz dodać hardmaski na nowe paczki, ale nie wiem czy to jest najlepszy sposób.

----------

## bizonek

# iptables -v

iptables v1.3.5

# emerge -pv iptables

net-firewall/iptables-1.3.5-r4

mysle ze mam odpowiedni z dobrymi patchami wiec dziala mi to tak jak chce tylko wlasnie potrzebuje ominac albo oklamac system ze jest juz zainstalowane ;]

----------

## quosek

do

```

/etc/portage/profile/package.provided

```

dodać

```

=net-firewall/iptables-1.3.5-r4

```

----------

## 13Homer

 *quosek wrote:*   

> do
> 
> ```
> 
> /etc/portage/profile/package.provided
> ...

 

A czy przy nowej wersji nie będzie próbował uaktualnić pakietu? Może od razu zamaskować pakiety nowsze (zdaje się, że robi się to w /etc/portage/package.mask).

----------

## quosek

z tego co pamiętam (ale mogę być w błędzie, albo już się to zmieniło) w package.provided wpisujesz wersję, którą udajesz, że masz zainstalowaną, więc nie można używać symbolu ">="

fakt - może zadziała, jeżeli dodasz np =program-9999 (ale nie daję głowy) (w sumie ciekawy problem - czy jeżeli dasz w package.provided wersję, której nie na w portage to czy będzie działało ....)

na pewno może problem wystąpić, jeżeli w zależnosciach będziesz miał określoną wyraźnie wersję (albo nie nowsza niż) - wtedy będziesz musiał dać najnowszą z dopuszczalnych

miłego eksperymentowania

----------

